# More juice mid-fermentation



## saintprovogirl (Jan 14, 2011)

So yesterday I racked my Sweet Tart (sorry, skeeter pee just doesn't do it for me) to the secondary and got the wild idea to add more blueberry pomegranate juice. It started to bubble profusely, but quickly subsided. The fermentation now looks normal which is good. I'm really hoping that this adds a little extra flavor to it cause I added some at the beginning as well. 

Has anyone ever added additional juice mid-ferment with any problems and do you think this will cause any issues?

Specs:

Starting SG: 1.07
Secondary Rack SG: 1.01
After Additional Juice SG: 1.02


----------



## BobF (Jan 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with what you did. 

If more flavor was your goal, it might be better to add the juice later after ferment is complete and you've stabalized with sorbate/sulfite.

You can still do that!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 14, 2011)

BobF said:


> Nothing wrong with what you did.
> 
> If more flavor was your goal, it might be better to add the juice later after ferment is complete and you've stabalized with sorbate/sulfite.
> 
> You can still do that!



That's what I was planning on doing. I was thinking that I could add another can of juice to add flavor and sugar at the end as well. I really want a strong blueberry pomegranate flavor so...

Glad I didn't do anything wrong. If anything it might ferment longer and provide a higher alcohol level, but I'm hoping that's it.


----------



## MN-winer (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think you will get any more alcohol from it unless you added more sugar or concentrate instead of juice. You have to compare what you originally used versus what you added. More will mean more volume but most likely not higher % alcohol.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 14, 2011)

MN-winer said:


> I don't think you will get any more alcohol from it unless you added more sugar or concentrate instead of juice. You have to compare what you originally used versus what you added. More will mean more volume but most likely not higher % alcohol.



I added non-diluted concentrated juice. I'm okay with no more alcohol cause I'm just seeking flavor.


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

I am about ready to bottle my second batch and I added more juice in the beginning, middle and then during clearing. I also added some lemon peel to the secondary and let it sit in there for a week or so, and man it tastes awesome. So I think you can add whenever you want. By the way if you are making lemon then I suggest you add a bottle of lime juice in the clearing stage. It gives it that little extra.. Very nice.. (DISCLAIMER This is only my opinion haha)


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> I am about ready to bottle my second batch and I added more juice in the beginning, middle and then during clearing. I also added some lemon peel to the secondary and let it sit in there for a week or so, and man it tastes awesome. So I think you can add whenever you want. By the way if you are making lemon then I suggest you add a bottle of lime juice in the clearing stage. It gives it that little extra.. Very nice.. (DISCLAIMER This is only my opinion haha)



Lime juice...yum! What if I've already added all 3 bottles of lemon, isn't that a lot of tartness? What you did is exactly what I had planned with mine for optimal flavor. I think the lime sounds delicious with the blueberry though.


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree! The extra lemon really didn't add tartness but it did add flavor which is what I was after. It is really very good. I like your idea to. I might try that for my next batch (that will be started very soon) haha


----------

